# Sub Plow Truck Needed in Wheeling Area



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

Howdy Fellas:

I need one killer sub for work on a route from Des Plaines to Wheeling. We've been running a truck short all season, and I'm afraid we're about to get bit in the rear.

This is a 2" route that goes every 2" for the duration of the event, 24/7. The sites are residential apartment, primarily for seniors. The sites are suited to pickups, no dumps or duallies. You must have salting capabilities. Bags or bulk are provided.

Please email me with your equipment details, insurance status, and requested hourly rate. I'll be working all day today (Sunday). Please don't be offended if we don't end up working together. I'm not necessarily going to jump at the first guy to email.

Thanks,

Tom
[email protected]


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

You should put this up in the employment forum. You'll probably get more hits there.


----------

